# GT 730 Misleading UEFI Support?



## cool_recep (Oct 7, 2021)

One of our readers have a GT 730 GPU and GPU-Z reports is as UEFI supported but when he disables CSM, his system can not boot.

I believe the this is an issue with GT 730 being Fermi and Kepler mixed. Fermi cards don't have UEFI maybe?

Source: https://www.technopat.net/sosyal/konu/uefi-destekli-gt-730-gpu-ile-uefi-acilmiyor.1702111/

Regards


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 7, 2021)

Thanks for the heads up. Can you get me the BIOS?


----------



## cool_recep (Oct 7, 2021)

W1zzard said:


> Thanks for the heads up. Can you get me the BIOS?


Here you go: https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/238192/238192


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 7, 2021)

This BIOS definitely has UEFI support, note the marked "f1 0e", which reversed becomes 0e f1, or "uefi". This is the UEFI BIOS indicator


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 7, 2021)

cool_recep said:


> when he disables CSM, his system can not boot.


That's kind of vague. Like does the system POST but not boot Windows? Or does it just never even POST?

When I hear "can not boot" I assume it can POST but not boot into Windows. Which if Windows was installed using the CSM, and then you turn off the CSM, of course Windows won't boot.


----------



## cool_recep (Oct 10, 2021)

This is the error he is getting after disabling CSM:


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 10, 2021)

cool_recep said:


> This is the error he is getting after disabling CSM:
> 
> View attachment 220261


Have you updated the motherboard bios?


----------



## Caring1 (Oct 18, 2021)

Maybe it's just fussy as to which Motherboard it is compatible with, it sounds a lot like the early AMD cards that are like that.


----------



## regorwin56 (Nov 18, 2021)

Caring1 said:


> Maybe it's just fussy as to which Motherboard it is compatible with, it sounds a lot like the early AMD cards that are like that.


I would like to ask what kind of compatibility issues the early AMD cards have
Which generations of AMD cards have the problem you mentioned


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 18, 2021)

I have a Sapphire 290 VaporX and a XFX Ghost R7 250, I will be using the 250 in a B550 mobo, but it wont be soon enough for an answer.


----------



## regorwin56 (Nov 18, 2021)

understand


----------



## regorwin56 (Nov 22, 2021)

eidairaman1 said:


> I have a Sapphire 290 VaporX and a XFX Ghost R7 250, I will be using the 250 in a B550 mobo, but it wont be soon enough for an answer.


After you know, can you tell me that I want to understand this problem with early AMD graphics cards


Caring1 said:


> Maybe it's just fussy as to which Motherboard it is compatible with, it sounds a lot like the early AMD cards that are like that.


Which generations of AMD cards have the problem you mentioned


----------



## cool_recep (Dec 27, 2021)

Another user having problem with GT 630. Motherboard is MSI B450M PRO-M2 MAX.










I've asked for BIOS version.


----------



## Caring1 (Dec 27, 2021)

regorwin56 said:


> After you know, can you tell me that I want to understand this problem with early AMD graphics cards
> 
> Which generations of AMD cards have the problem you mentioned


rx480/ 580 
I have read a few threads here where users have seen the issue where UEFI is checked yet the GPU does not work unless CSM is checked.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 28, 2021)

Caring1 said:


> rx480/ 580
> I have read a few threads here where users have seen the issue where UEFI is checked yet the GPU does not work unless CSM is checked.


Uefi code is outdated on them


----------



## Naki (Dec 28, 2021)

I am using my RX 480 just fine in UEFI mode - OS is Windows 10 64-bit Pro, ver. *21H2*.
However, this is on a very old Intel Ivy Bridge mobo (socket LGA1155). CPU is Intel Core i5 with 4 cores/4 threads.

I don't know how the same GPU would work on newer Intel chipsets/platforms or on newer AMD mobos - I've no experience with those.  

EDIT: Corrected Intel platform - it's *Ivy Bridge,* not Haswell.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 28, 2021)

Naki said:


> I am using my RX 480 just fine in UEFI mode - OS is Windows 10 64-bit Pro, ver. *21H2*.
> However, this is on a very old Intel Haswell mobo (socket LGA1155). CPU is Intel Core i5 with 4 cores/4 threads.
> 
> I don't know how the same GPU would work on newer Intel chipsets/platforms or on newer AMD mobos - I've no experience with those.


I know that on second(?) gen ryzen, Nvidias 600 and 700 series GPU's wont display an output in UEFI unless you lock the system to PCI-E 2.0


There is some weird, hidden compatibility issues sometimes


----------



## Mycomp (Dec 28, 2021)

I have the same problem with my video card NVIDIA Geforce GT 740  on  Main moard  MSI Z490-A-PRO  Could it be that card is not compatible with the Main board or vice versa?


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Jan 1, 2022)

This probably has something to do with the driver firmware in the EFI partition when your operating system was installed, likely with a different make and model card.

One idea, create a partition (or a different drive) and install windows fresh (which will create a new EFI partition with proper drivers) with the GPU installed to see if the issues goes away.


----------



## Mycomp (Jan 2, 2022)

ShrimpBrime said:


> This probably has something to do with the driver firmware in the EFI partition when your operating system was installed, likely with a different make and model card.
> 
> One idea, create a partition (or a different drive) and install windows fresh (which will create a new EFI partition with proper drivers) with the GPU installed to see if the issues goes away.


I think you are right but I won't do anyrhing until next week, I'll let you know how it goes.

Thabk you


----------



## Naki (Jan 18, 2022)

Mycomp said:


> I think you are right but I won't do anything until next week, I'll let you know how it goes.
> 
> Thank you



How did it go?  Did it work, please?


----------



## Mycomp (Jan 18, 2022)

I did reinstalled  Win10 on a new partition and it worked, 

Thank you


----------

